# Puppy with Parvo



## Sam_22 (Jan 7, 2020)

Hi all, 

We recently purchased an 8-week old puppy from a highly recommended breeder in California. I even checked on this board and got glowing recommendations from tenured board members. In her vet checkup (around 48 hours after purchase) - she tested positive for parvo. We are hopeful she will make a recovery as she is was/is hospitalized before symptoms got bad - the vet says her prognosis as good as it could be. 

We are extremely scared and heartbroken. Asking for good thoughts sent our way for baby Stella. It was a good lesson that even with all research, recommendations, and clearances - a pup can sometimes just have terrible luck. 

The treatment is expensive - and we believe that a refund of her purchase price is in order to help cover these costs. We are much more concerned about the puppy's well being - but wanted to understand what is "normal" in these situations as this conversation is near. This breeder is super old school and sells on a handshake - how would you recommend navigating? The breeder cares a ton about her puppies and has been in constant contact ever since I informed of the positive parvo test. Please send prayers for Stella - this has been one of the hardest week's of all of our lives.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear Stella has parvo, sending good thoughts and prayers for her.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Hello:
Hopefully you have caught it in time and that adorable pup stages a full recovery. Out of curiosity; has she begun showing any symptoms? (Vomit etc).

I know that it's a long shot, but false positives are possible. The ELISA fecal test (usually done in-house) is very specific though mistakes happen as with any test.

I wish you and your the best!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Well, the incubation period is such that you didn't expose her- but I too wonder why a parvo test was run 2 days after pickup. I doubt she will refund purchase price without taking pup back too- it's only been 2 days- and she probably would prefer to make all the medical choices. Too, her whole litter is exposed as well.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I am so sorry and going to ask some very remedial questions as I'm sort of confused. Was the puppy sick when you took it in or was this the required vet check for new puppy visit? If this was the 72 hr checkup the vet doesn't usually do a parvo test.
Did you get a 2nd opinion?

Recently there was someone that had an entire litter diagnosed with Parvo only to get a 2nd opinion and realize there was nothing wrong with the pups at all. Just a tummy virus that cleared up in a couple of days. 

If the mom was up to date on her shots she should have provided enough immunity to the pup until 6/8 weeks... when the 1st puppy shot is given which usually happens before you pick the pup up.
Even if you took this puppy somewhere & it was exposed, it should have been safe. 

Did you contact the breeders vet & ask some questions? This makes no sense to me. The simple test that changes colors is not the most accurate way to diagnose this. Before you commit to any treatment I would want to verify diagnosis.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Another consideration- if your puppy had shots the few days prior, which I can only imagine must have happened, then the test may have been a false positive due to the shots received. Parvo typically has a major bloody stool associated and puppy is VERY sick. Catching early doesn't typically make any difference. I hope your vet considered the vaccine history.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

And btw- that litter puddles mentioned- was in your area. The vet who misdiagnosed that is.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi Sam. I'm the one who just had a litter misdiagnosed with Parvo. I am told that you and I live in the same area. I just sent you a PM. If I can be of any help at all, let me know.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Parvo is highly contagious, so if one pup actually had it.... the rest of the litter would have likely been sick as well. That's not my opinion - this was stated by my vet when I asked them about a case similar to yours. Somebody took a pup home and 2 weeks later contacted the breeder to let them know their puppy was dying from parvo and the vet was blaming the breeder. This was a week after the first vet visit when the pup got a clean bill of health (and none of the other pups in the litter were sick).

W/R to your pup and breeder - I've heard that the breeder's pup and the other pups in the litter are all healthy... it's alarming that your vet is hospitalizing your pup right now with little to no symptoms... unless I'm reading your post the wrong way.

Coccidia btw can have serious symptoms - and it gets worse and can be very similar to parvo if untreated. I almost lost a pup years ago because of untreated coccidia (my vet at the time refused to treat because tests were negative).


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

I hope your pup is okay and doesn’t actually have parvo. It does seem curious...

keep us posted


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

I hope you'll let us know how she's doing. Sending good thoughts.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Emmdenn said:


> I hope your pup is okay and doesn’t actually have parvo. It does seem curious...
> 
> keep us posted


This DOES seem curious. If rest of litter is not sick, which I understand is so, and this pup had a vaccine therefore is likely to be a false positive, yet vet hospitalized and is treating at great expense, frankly, as a breeder? I would have told buyer to bring pup back and get his money refunded. The breeder has a far greater relationship with the puppy, investment in the puppy, a better vet relationship after her many years in dogs and at this point is not getting to make the choices for the puppy who probably isn't even suffering from parvo given the likelihood that the rest of them would have been super ill as well.


----------



## Sam_22 (Jan 7, 2020)

Thank you for your thoughts. Stella is currently hospitalized and hasn't eaten for 24 hours. She, unfortunately, is puking through her anti-nausea medicine and has tested positive for Parvo multiple days in a row (I requested multiple tests as recommended by another breeder friend of ours as I was hoping for a false positive). She is on day 4 since diagnosis and at a top vet in the bay area. As for the rest of the litter, Stella came home Jan 12 while the rest of the litter went home in December. We pray the rest of the litter avoided this - it's been absolutely terrible. I will not name the breeder - this is not what this post is about. Right now we simply need your prayers and thoughts for Stella. I will keep you all updated.


----------



## Sam_22 (Jan 7, 2020)

And no to answer other questions - we did not give her vaccinations prior to this to trigger a false positive. This was one of the vet's first questions. Please send prayers for Stella.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Praying for Stella.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Sam_22 said:


> And no to answer other questions - we did not give her vaccinations prior to this to trigger a false positive. This was one of the vet's first questions. Please send prayers for Stella.


*But the breeder did.*

Was the puppy sick when you took her in? What does the bloodwork tell you? Could this all be a reaction to the distemper/parvo shot received just 2 days before?

It might be helpful to have your vet contact the breeders vet. Most pups see the vet shortly before going to new homes. Maybe comparing notes can help Stella.

Something to consider
*If your dog does experience any reaction to vaccinations, symptoms may include:*

*Fever*.
Sluggishness.
Loss of appetite.
Facial or paw swelling and/or hives.
Vomiting.
Diarrhea.


----------



## Shalala1962 (Jul 6, 2019)

This is sad. I am so sorry to hear about your poor puppy. It's got to be very difficult for you and your family.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sam_22 said:


> As for the rest of the litter, Stella came home Jan 12 while the rest of the litter went home in December.


You got her when she was 8 weeks old..... (Sunday)

How old was the rest of the litter when they went home????

I thought I saw something from the breeder's perspective. She had kept a puppy - who is not sick.

If the pup tested positive for parvo on Tuesday, why didn't you return her to the breeder???? That is why we do visits directly after bringing pups home.

With my past golden who had a very bad case of coccidia. He was not keeping anything down - even water. We would bring him to the vet where he'd be on the IV to get fluids into him and anti nausea meds.... and he ended up vomiting all of that up. This was when he was about 8 or 9 weeks old. Very young (but we'd brought him home at 6 weeks).

Emergency vet treated him for coccidia (even though he kept testing negative for that) and within a day he began recovering. If we stuck with the regular vet, he would have died.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Puddles is correct- the breeder DID give vaccines just days prior to coming home w you, and litter mate isn't sick. So that is super weird! Plus the vomiting is weird if it is parvo- that is usually a lower GI issue, major diarrhea and bloody typically. I am sorry she is sick- did you touch base w Dana on her litter? Is it the same practice who misdiagnosed her litter? Whatever it is- I am so sorry she is ill. Well, I'll leave it be- you asked 'how these things are handled' and I told you my thoughts, if you were my puppy person- I would refund you and you would return the puppy. That would be different if it were something else, not something that is presenting so strangely and if you'd had her longer too that would matter to me. I would ask if they did rads- and bloodwork besides a test- and also why the vet did a parvo test in the first place, I would have assumed you were taking her for typical well-puppy check since you'd just bought her. There are so many things puppies can get into that have vomit as a symptom, such as campylobacter and some poisons (neither of which would repeated give you a + result, BUT if the vet is using an out of date SNAP test, or didn't shake it X amount of times, or anything in the testing is done improperly it might read inaccurately. Especially the date is crucial as is the temperature of the test itself, which if stored in a fridge must be sat out for at least 30 minutes prior to running. I know the vet knows this- but the techs may not. Or may have jumped the gun on time. 

Should the worst happen and you lose her, please do a necropsy including stomach and intestines. I think you are lucky in that you have a whole group of involved and experienced breeders/juvenile puppy experts here, who can give you some things to think about. IF she is at a Blue Pearl or other big business clinic, necropsy is free if they have been a patient there for that illness and I think it is important going forward for you to know know not just have a diagnosis based on SNAP tests that are notoriously false positive, which you were probably not told.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Prism Goldens said:


> did you touch base w Dana on her litter? Is it the same practice who misdiagnosed her litter?


I would doubt that. OP mentions being in the Bay Area and I believe Dana is in SoCal.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

@Sam_22
I suggest just letting your VET, a trained professional, continue to diagnose and take care of your pup. Any attempt to diagnose a dog over the net is just not right. Since he seems to be showing symptoms now, the vet is your first line of defense, and possibly beat this thing. Tough to beat, yes; impossible to treat successfully no.

From: What Every Puppy Owner Needs to Know About Parvo in Puppies AKC.org
=============================================================================
"Parvo is a potentially fatal disease. The survival rate of dogs treated by a veterinarian is 68 to 92 percent, and most puppies that survive the first three-to-four days make a complete recovery. Recovery times vary depending on the severity of the case, but it usually takes approximately one week for puppies to recover from parvo.

Your veterinarian will walk you through the appropriate treatment steps for your puppy’s case and will advise you about any precautionary steps you need to take for any other puppies and dogs in your household."


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

Sam_22 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We recently purchased an 8-week old puppy from a highly recommended breeder in California. I even checked on this board and got glowing recommendations from tenured board members. In her vet checkup (around 48 hours after purchase) - she tested positive for parvo. We are hopeful she will make a recovery as she is was/is hospitalized before symptoms got bad - the vet says her prognosis as good as it could be.
> 
> ...


{{{ HUGS }}} from me! Gentle Golden Retriever tail wags and sloppy kisses from Káva, puppy breath from Vločka, and healing rusty Siamese purrs from Tarzan!!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

jeffscott947 said:


> @Sam_22
> I suggest just letting your VET, a trained professional, continue to diagnose and take care of your pup. Any attempt to diagnose a dog over the net is just not right. Since he seems to be showing symptoms now, the vet is your first line of defense, and possibly beat this thing. Tough to beat, yes; impossible to treat successfully no.
> 
> From: What Every Puppy Owner Needs to Know About Parvo in Puppies AKC.org
> ...


Jeff you are absolutely correct, the vet is the one actually looking at the puppy. But the vet needs to get the correct information to work with. Telling him the pup has not been vaccinated is incorrect information. It makes a difference and the reason he asked about this before testing. Knowing the other puppy is not sick is valuable information but have no idea if the owner has explained this. They only had this puppy 2 days, there are so many other things that need to be explored and that's not being done because the owner doesn't understand the false positive test results. Just say a prayer and hope the vet explores other possibilities for this very sick puppy.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Stella. I will keep her and you in my prayers.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Sam, I've been thinking about you and your girl. How is she doing?


----------



## Hudson's Fan (Dec 31, 2019)

Prayers going up for Stella! How is she?


----------



## zeyadeen (May 10, 2017)

Prayers and positive thoughts going your way, hope she recover soon


----------



## Teresa.mckenna (Jul 29, 2018)

There 


Sam_22 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We recently purchased an 8-week old puppy from a highly recommended breeder in California. I even checked on this board and got glowing recommendations from tenured board members. In her vet checkup (around 48 hours after purchase) - she tested positive for parvo. We are hopeful she will make a recovery as she is was/is hospitalized before symptoms got bad - the vet says her prognosis as good as it could be.
> 
> ...


----------



## Teresa.mckenna (Jul 29, 2018)

It may be a false positive response due to the Parvo/distemper vaccine that the breeder most likely administered prior to the puppies going home.


----------



## Brandysmom (Mar 3, 2019)

Sam_22 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We recently purchased an 8-week old puppy from a highly recommended breeder in California. I even checked on this board and got glowing recommendations from tenured board members. In her vet checkup (around 48 hours after purchase) - she tested positive for parvo. We are hopeful she will make a recovery as she is was/is hospitalized before symptoms got bad - the vet says her prognosis as good as it could be.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear of your puppy's ill


Sam_22 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We recently purchased an 8-week old puppy from a highly recommended breeder in California. I even checked on this board and got glowing recommendations from tenured board members. In her vet checkup (around 48 hours after purchase) - she tested positive for parvo. We are hopeful she will make a recovery as she is was/is hospitalized before symptoms got bad - the vet says her prognosis as good as it could be.
> 
> ...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Teresa.mckenna said:


> It may be a false positive response due to the Parvo/distemper vaccine that the breeder most likely administered prior to the puppies going home.


I wonder what exactly is going on.... 

Per the breeder _all _the pups went home at 10 weeks old - 2 weeks after the first shot was given. <= Was thinking this difference meant maybe this was a different litter since the OP stated his pup was 8 weeks old, however other timing details seem confused (his pup came home at 8 weeks, other pups went home in Dec?).

Pup was taken to the vet because he was sick - possibly because they had switched foods right away.

Pup said to be tested positive for parvo - despite not having bloody diarrhea or vomiting. Only symptom is not eating which sometimes pups initially go through phases. My youngest was barely eating 1/4 cups of food per meal when I wanted him to eat 3/4 cups per meal - that lasted through the first month until he went through a major growth spurt and suddenly discovered that he liked eating.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Good lesson for new puppy owners. Don't be too quick to change the food, they only had this puppy 48 hrs. Allow your puppy time to adjust to their new home, remember this is a baby. Be sure and provide the vet with the previous health information the breeder provides you when you purchase your puppy. If you have taken the time to find a quality breeder as OP did, listen to breeders advice. They know this puppy better than anyone.
I too would love to know how the pup is doing and so sorry they didn't return the pup to the breeder as they suggested. What a horrible experience to start life!
And remember... no one gives puppies away for free. If you want a refund, expect to return the puppy.


----------



## Stella<3 (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi all - Stella's mom here as her dad won't be posting anymore as we feel this did more harm than good. I won't post anymore after this either - but I wanted to provide an update.

*Background*

Throughout the process - the doctors were aware of a) all vaccines given by the breeder and b) the fact Stella came home 2.5 weeks after the rest of her litter which did not get Parvo. There was another puppy that also stayed the 2.5 weeks with Stella - and he did not get Parvo AFAIK and c) Stella was on the same food at home as the breeder. 

*The Story* 

Stella did not eat for ~72 hours after her initial diagnosis. 

At this point - three different doctors diagnosed Stella with Parvo. We wanted to be 100% sure she had the BEST care.

Then it got scary.

Her white blood cell count first skyrocketed - then plummeted - as the disease attacked her bone marrow cells. She was extremely lethargic and we thought she wouldn't make it. She couldn't stop her puking or diarrhea - and had periods of foaming at the mouth. We were so scared. This was day 3 after the original diagnosis.

We did finally receive some good news when she tested negative for all other concurrent possibilities via a specialty lab advanced stool test - including coccidia - although Parvo did come up positive which at this point - was more than 2 weeks since Stella's last vaccine. 

It was odd to get a positive test and have it be good news - but clarity was oddly calming it was ONLY Parvo in such a hard time. The doctors let us know that they wouldn't have needed this test given symptoms, bloodwork, other positive tests - but were still happy to see negative for the other possibilities (as these things often run concurrently with Parvo given weakened immunities). 

On day 4 - Stella stopped puking. On day 5 her bloodwork showed very positive signs and she began to eat (not much but it was a win!) again. 

And on day 6 - Stella is home. She seems to have beaten this. Wow. I couldn't stop crying when we brought her home.

*MORAL*

This has been one of the most difficult weeks of our lives - but in the end - Stella is okay. And that's what matters.

While this is extremely ironic to say (as I post on a forum  ) - you may not want to believe everything you read on the internet. We've seen some odd inconsistencies posted on this. We did get some genuine love from this forum and are grateful. 

We also learned a lot about parvo, vaccines, antibodies from momma's milk and how they may be absorbed differently in different pups. If you need a vet in the Bay Area - you may DM me! 

We are also grateful to the two California breeders that DM'd us that we spoke to over the phone and gave us additional guidance on the next steps, vets, everything - both at the very start of this and throughout. You are amazing and you know who you are . 

And most importantly:

STELLA BEAT THIS!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Thank you for clarifying re the symptoms. That sounds completely different as it was implied earlier and elsewhere that she did not have any typical symptoms. Very glad the girlie is doing better and recovering - and home.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Stella<3 said:


> STELLA BEAT THIS!!!


*WOOHOOOOOOO!!!!! WAY TO GO, STELLA!!!!*

You have quite a fighter, there! I have been so worried about her, but was reluctant to contact you directly, fearing it would be bad news. I'm so glad she made it through this. Wow. What a frightening ride.

At least you know that she's immune from it, now. And as I mentioned, California has a "puppy lemon law" that could help you get some relief from the expense, though not the heartache. The blood test, while an extra expense, will help you if the breeder pushes back. Feel free to contact me about it. I'm a California breeder and attorney, so I can give you some guidance if you need it.

I'm so relieved. I was scared opening this thread to read your message. Congratulations. It will take you some time to get over this, but in time it will fade into the distant past and all that will remain is your wonderful puppy. Give her lots of hugs and kisses!

Dana


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Hooray for Stella! And Stella's mom, thank you for clarifying. Dad posted totally different set of circumstances, such as telling vet she had not had a vaccine when she had. I'm sure he was scattered mentally because of the stress. I am just glad she is okay now and will never get parvo. 
Some breeders now do nomographs on their bitches, to predict exactly when the transferred immunity will decline enough to allow disease- I wish they were easier to procure. It'd be good info to have.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

So happy to see this! Now start having fun with your little sweetie


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Yay! I'm very happy Stella is home with you and doing much, much better. I hope she has a long life, is well loved, and fills your life with joy.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Awesome news! I’m so glad Stella is on the mend.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Stella<3 said:


> Hi all - Stella's mom here as her dad won't be posting anymore as we feel this did more harm than good. I won't post anymore after this either - but I wanted to provide an update.
> 
> *Background*
> 
> ...


Congrats!
Bottem line..Your Vet knew best!


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

Just reading your post now. I'm so sorry about your sick puppy. How heartbreaking it must be. I have no experience with this so I don't have any advice. But I will keep your Stella in my prayers.


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

Sorry didn't read your thread through to the end. Great news about Stella. Glad she is doing well.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Wonderful news for your pooch and your family!


----------



## Marisa341 (Feb 23, 2020)

Does anyone know who the breeder was (I have a guess)? I am concerned that if they are already breeding again their property is still infected. You can message me!


----------

